# Labeling



## nickallen (Dec 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any sure fire tried and tested proven ways to label bottles making sure they are all labeled the exact same way


----------



## Thig (Dec 28, 2012)

I have observed basically two types of labels on this forum. One is the type that likes to get artistic and change the label for every batch, type of wine, they make. As a result the labels look nothing alike. The other type is to use the same basic label and just change the narrative to descibe the wine in the bottle. I guess if you are not trying to establish some sort of brand recognition then changing the labels is not a problem. I prefer to leave the labels basically the same between the wines except for describing what is in the bottle.

But to answer your question, I read an article a few days ago that told what was "supposed" to be on the label. If I can fine the article I will send it to you.


----------



## Thig (Dec 28, 2012)

Found it, read here.

http://blog.eckraus.com/blog/wine-making-tricks-and-tips/what-goes-on-a-wine-bottle-label


----------



## nickallen (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info but I already have that. I am looking for a system or idea that people have used when applying labels to make sure they are always the same.


----------



## Arne (Jan 1, 2013)

Over the years there have been a few people on here that have devised a jig to help the labels be the same on each bottle. If I stumble across one of them, will post back here with it if that is what you are looking for. Arne.


----------



## Duster (Jan 1, 2013)

I think Arne is referring to something like this. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/labeled-few-bottles-weekend-31668/index4.html#post357715 for gluing and here is a thread for placement. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/aligning-label-22744/
I have also seen a wooden jig made, kinda like a corner with a bottom piece, set the bottle on the bottom and locate the label on a marked location on the jig. I'll see if I can find the pic to better explain.


----------



## bein_bein (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's how I do it..

I have a simple labeler I made. Made out of 1/4" luan, 2 rollers from a roller bracket , something like they sell at Harbor Freight, and for cushion on the roller I got an adhesive backed drawer liner...







Here's how it works..


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 1, 2013)

I made a wooden cradle with marks where the bottom of the label goes.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 1, 2013)

That's a pretty nifty roller setup.


----------



## nickallen (Jan 2, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I made a wooden cradle with marks where the bottom of the label goes.



Can you take a picture of it for me?


----------



## nickallen (Jan 2, 2013)

bein_bein said:


> Here's how I do it..
> 
> I have a simple labeler I made. Made out of 1/4" luan, 2 rollers from a roller bracket , something like they sell at Harbor Freight, and for cushion on the roller I got an adhesive backed drawer liner...
> 
> ...



Can you send me instructions on how to make one?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 2, 2013)

My labeling operations are not nearly as sophisticated as some others. In the rare instances that I label bottles, here is what I use; an old miter box. When placed on a bench it tips to one side so the bottle rests there. I use the bottom square cut to align the bottom of my label. The second picture is how I label all of my bottles unless I am giving them away or have a special occasion. Yes, I am lazy.


----------



## Rifleman (Jan 2, 2013)

I basically did the same as Rocky, but used some scrap wood and made a jig that has marks as to where the bottom of the label goes. It works as well for 750ml and 1.5L.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 2, 2013)

I use the old fashion eyeball method of applying labels. It works good enough for me!





Oops! I just noticed the label on the left bottle in the front is slightly higher than the other two. The solution for that is to open the bottle drink the contents and then you will no longer care that it is higher than the other bottles


----------



## bein_bein (Jan 2, 2013)

nickallen said:


> Can you send me instructions on how to make one?



um...the only place that can be found is inside my head...and trust me, you DO NOT want to go there...
  
 
seewhutimean...lol


I'll take some more pics and get some dims and post a thread on it...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 2, 2013)

Like Derek, I just eyeball mine. Since all my bottles are not standing up next to each other on a shelf it's not imperative for my labels to be that perfectly lined up. They do end up pretty darn close.


----------



## bein_bein (Jan 2, 2013)

Actually my biggest peeve was getting the darn things straight/ square on the bottle...the was the driving motivation for making my labeler..


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 5, 2013)

Loved the roller jig! Whipped one up this morning. I used foam paint rollers and two cheap roller handles. Got $8 invested. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 5, 2013)

REDBOATNY said:


> Loved the roller jig! Whipped one up this morning. I used foam paint rollers and two cheap roller handles. Got $8 invested. Thanks for the idea!



Nice job. I like the paint roller Idea. I was also kicking around ideas in my head on something other then drawing lines for reference. I like the 'fence' you made. Also the way you have it clamped. 

Thanks for sharing.

RR


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 5, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Like Derek, I just eyeball mine. Since all my bottles are not standing up next to each other on a shelf it's not imperative for my labels to be that perfectly lined up. They do end up pretty darn close.




Ditto to that - I just eyeball it as well. Have to use my 20/10 vision for something constructive


----------



## GreginND (Jan 6, 2013)

REDBOATNY said:


> Loved the roller jig! Whipped one up this morning. I used foam paint rollers and two cheap roller handles. Got $8 invested. Thanks for the idea!



Very nice. Are the paint rollers "tacky" enough to grip the paper label and pull it? I would think you would want something like rubber that would not allow the ROLLER (not older) to slide under the paper.

edit: Oops! Roller not older. Stupid autocorrect.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 6, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Very nice. Are the paint rollers "tacky" enough to grip the paper label and pull it? I would think you would want something like rubber that would not allow the older to slide under the paper.


 I only tried one to test the jig. It was a scrap label with a glue stick. It seemed fine. I will be doing plenty more in a couple weeks using the famous milk glue.


----------



## bein_bein (Jan 6, 2013)

REDBOATNY said:


> I only tried one to test the jig. It was a scrap label with a glue stick. It seemed fine. I will be doing plenty more in a couple weeks using the famous milk glue.



That's why I went with the hard rollers and shelf liner. The liner is about 1/16th or so thick, so it's just enough to cushion the bottle and grip the label.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 26, 2013)

Update on the paint roller jig: worked very good, plenty of grip and smoothed out the milk glue nicely. Bottled and labeled 5 gallons Trminette, 5 callons Catawba.


----------



## reefman (Jan 28, 2013)

what's the "famous" Milk glue.....? Did I miss a thread somewhere?


----------



## saramc (Feb 6, 2013)

reefman said:


> what's the "famous" Milk glue.....? Did I miss a thread somewhere?



I just use 2% or whole milk and a sponge paint brush. If you have a bottle with a sponge tip, even better. Avoid inkjet labels as they typically run, but never had an issue with laser print. Skim milk does not adhere as well. The label may slip while wet so I rest the bottles flat on a towel or recycled egg crate type foam and run a blow dryer over them to help dry the glue, just takes a minute or two on warm.

If you need a stronger glue, try this:
2 tablespoons water 
1 packet unflavored gelatin 
3 tablespoons 2% or whole milk

Put the water in a small bowl and sprinkle the gelatin over it. Wait about 5 minutes. Then microwave the milk to nearly boiling and add it to the gelatin. Stir until the gelatin is completely dissolved. This recipe yields 1/4 cup of glue. Brush it onto the backs of labels while it's still warm and liquid. When it cools to room temperature, it becomes a solid gel. You can heat it for 15 seconds or so to liquify it again. It may need a bit more soaking when time to remove, but it leaves no residue. And there is no need to use harsh solvents to remove either version.


----------

